# Zoladex and ivf



## Emmylou2418 (Jan 12, 2012)

Hi I'm new and not sure wher to start. 

I am 25 and have endo pcos cysts and severe adhesions and MF. I have had numerous surgeries and the last one in December I was given zoladex. I have been given 2nd zoladex implant and am due for my scan on Monday to see of I can start the gonal f. 

Has anyone had zoladex an gone straight to gonal f I'm so scared.


----------



## pinkcat (Dec 3, 2008)

Welcome to FF Emmylou ! There are so many sections here with a huge amount of information, so whatever you are going through there will be someone here to help. I'm sure you will come across other members who have had zoladex before IVF, have a look at the links I've given and post wherever you like 

Here are some links I think you may find helpful

IVF
http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=3.0

Endo
http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=9.0

PCOS
http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=13.0

While undergoing treatment, you might find it useful to join other ladies having treatment at the same time. The Cycle Buddies threads are just for that. Just pop along to the appropriate month and say "Hi". 
click here

If you look on the main forum index you will find location boards. You can find others in your area, and even people going to the same clinic who will provide invaluable advice - some groups even have meet ups.

We have a live chat room where you can meet other members, take part in themed chat events and gain a wealth of information from people who are or have been dealing with infertility. New member chat is at 8pm on Wednesday, where we can introduce you to other members, show you around the chat room and help with any queries you may have both in the chat room and on the boards. Please take a look at the calendar and of course our Chat Zone: click here
Chat room: click here

Please feel free to ask more questions here, or on any other part of the site, there will be wonderful helpful people there to give you lots of support and information.

Best of luck! 








Pinkcat


----------



## Wraakgodin (Jun 17, 2006)

to FF, Emmylou!!! Have a good look round the site, post in whatever section you want and make yourself at home. There are so many sections here with a huge amount of information, so whatever you are going through there will be someone here to help you.

I must admit I am very much in the dark about Zoladex. But I did a little search for you and here are a few threads about it. 
http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=270334.0
http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=276302.0
http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=270751.0
http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=269826.0

Most of these are on the Endo section. Here is the main board - CLICK HERE

Here are a few other general links that I think might be of interest.

The What Every New Member Needs To Know (includes a list of common abbreviations) ~   CLICK HERE

Our live chat room has a new member chat at 8pm on Wednesday. Here is our Chat Zone section which will give you info on other chats: CLICK HERE

Please feel free to ask more questions here, or on any other part of the site, there will be wonderful helpful people there to give you lots of support, information and cyber hugs if you need it. We go through all the highs and lows of treatment together.

Good luck!       

Sue


----------



## Wraakgodin (Jun 17, 2006)

ooops, our posts crossed, Pinkcat!!!    

Sue


----------



## Hevan81 (Jul 20, 2011)

Hi Emmylou

I had a Zoladex implant for my ICSI treatment due to a nasal blockage, although I did then use the nasal spray when injecting. You'll see in my pink bit below I went straight to Gonal F injection. All went well and I am now very happily PG  

I'm sure it will all be fine. I wish you the best of luck and every success for your treatment      

Heather


----------



## Emmylou2418 (Jan 12, 2012)

Congratulations heather that's great news to hear xx

I'm so nervous about it all but reading lots of great stories on here. 

I bet your so excited xxx


----------



## Hevan81 (Jul 20, 2011)

It's a very daunting journey, especially when you don't know what to expect. This site is amazing and I've learnt so much more from speaking to people on here than from the clinic.

It is very exciting and hope you are just as successful on your journey


----------

